# Masters in Sustainable Leisure Management at VIU



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am interested in pursuing higher studies in Environment & Sustainability. 

I have over six years of experience in the field of Sustainability, but my academics are not that great. Most of the elite or even good universities in Canada ask for strong academic history. Therefore my educational consultant suggests that I either enrol in Masters in Sustainable Leisure Management at Vancouver National University or Masters in Environmental Practice at Thomson River University. 

I have doing some research and obviously the University ranking is not that great. However, I am ok with that, but what I am more concerned about is getting a job after completion of the course. 

Would anyone here have any idea about the job opportunities in Leisure management, Environment and Sustainability in British Colombia or even in other regions in Canada? Especially for international graduates?

Would appreciate any other advice.

Many thanks
A


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ash84 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested in pursuing higher studies in Environment & Sustainability.
> 
> ...



First of all, I've never heard of Vancouver National University. And according to this list from the AUCC it doesn't even exist:

http://www.aucc.ca/canadian-univers...cc.ca/canadian-universities/our-universities/


Second, if your academics aren't great what makes you think you could succeed in a Master's program? Are you aware of the amount of work involved? Of the academic standards that must be upheld? Of how easy it is to fail out of a graduate program? If your academics aren't good I would seriously doubt your ability to all of a sudden become a good enough student to be successful in a graduate program.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for your honest reply Colchar

Here the link to Vancouver Island University Vancouver Island University, Degree Programs Canada (its island not national) and Thomson River University https://www.tru.ca. They are obviously not the elite or good university, but the course offered relates to my experience. By the way both the universities are clearly mentioned on the AUCC list if you look at it properly Our universities

Yes, my academics (Bachelors) has been a bit low, to much partying, but I have done alright in PG Dip, but unfortunately most Universities see the full academic history and consistency. If I wasn't good enough, I would not have the job that I have right now.

I will be the judge of my ability. All I wanted to know was the opportunities in Leisure Management and Environmental studies in BC or other regions in Canada.

I am a Marketing Specialist and Sustainability Advisor by profession, but I want to focus on Environment and Sustainability as my next career move.

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ash84 said:


> If I wasn't good enough, I would not have the job that I have right now.



Being good enough to do the job and being good enough to handle the rigors of a graduate program are very different things. 




> I will be the judge of my ability.



No, actually, you won't. The admissions committees for whichever graduate programs you apply to will be the judges of your abilities and if your academic record is poor you will not be accepted into the program because they will not believe that you can successfully complete it. Acceptance into a graduate program is not automatic, it is _highly_ competitive even at the lower tier universities. If an applicant's academic record is poor the department will not offer them a place in their graduate program regardless of what the applicant might think of their own abilities.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

First of all I thought this forum was meant to help and not discourage. Secondly Colchar, you don't even know my academic scores and what I have done and what I am capable of. I didn't say my academics are poor, it's average, hence I can't aim for elite universities. I know the fact that I won't get admission in elite universities, but I also know I will, in the ones I have been suggested. Thirdly you are right, admission will depend on the admission committee not on your opinions or mine, so let's leave it to them. Fourthly, I didn't ask for any opinions about what I'm capable of and what I'm not, or whether I will get the admission or not; that is for me to worry about as it my career and my choice of Unis.

If you can read my post "properly" I am asking for job opportunities in those sector and nothing else.

Lastly, you study and pursue higher studies for your career and add further skills as you grow. If you can't do your job properly what's the point in studying? You can just work in retail or tend a bar, I guess even for that you need to study to some extent. 

I have done pretty well for myself in number of countries, and doing pretty well at the moment. I want to progress further and add certain skills to my profile, hence my desire to pursue higher studies. I idea is to do my job better with I what I study and learn. What's the point in studying if it's different from work you will be doing later?


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Please kindly stick to my question about career opportunities in leisure management, environment and sustainability in BC and other regions in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ash84 said:


> First of all I thought this forum was meant to help and not discourage.



It is, but when someone has unrealistic expectations there is nothing wrong with pointing out that they are being unrealistic.





> Secondly Colchar, you don't even know my academic scores and what I have done and what I am capable of.


I was going by your description of your performance. And what you are capable of is irrelevant - all that matters for graduate admissions is what you have accomplished academically prior to applying.





> I didn't say my academics are poor, it's average, hence I can't aim for elite universities.



Average won't get you admitted to _any_ graduate programs whether at elite universities or lower tiered ones. You must have a B or B+ average just for them to accept your application. But having that will not get you admitted as others will be applying with solid A averages. I have been in both a Master's and a PhD program here in Canada and I understand the application process very well. I also worked in academia (university) for a decade. I am very very familiar with the process.





> I know the fact that I won't get admission in elite universities, but I also know I will, in the ones I have been suggested.



What is your overall average from your four year degree?




> Fourthly, I didn't ask for any opinions about what I'm capable of and what I'm not, or whether I will get the admission or not; that is for me to worry about as it my career and my choice of Unis.



Rather than letting someone plod on with unrealistic expectations does it not make more sense to let them know the realities of what it is that they are attempting to do?





> If you can read my post "properly" I am asking for job opportunities in those sector and nothing else.



Prior to any job opportunities you have to get into a program and graduate from it. Why worry about part B when part A doesn't seem realistic?





> Lastly, you study and pursue higher studies for your career and add further skills as you grow.



I have undergraduate and graduate degrees, I am well aware of what advanced study is for.





> If you can't do your job properly what's the point in studying?



What you may or may not be able to do in your job is irrelevant when it comes to applying to graduate programs as they care about your grades from a four year undergraduate degree.





> I have done pretty well for myself in number of countries, and doing pretty well at the moment. I want to progress further and add certain skills to my profile, hence my desire to pursue higher studies.



If you do not have at least a B average from a four year undergraduate degree what is the point in applying when you do not meet their minimum requirements? Many schools won't even accept the application if the minimum requirements are not met. But having those minimum requirements will not make you competitive for admission - you need an A average from a four year undergrad degree for admission to a graduate program. I've done it, I know what it takes. And I saw a lot of people whose grades did not make them competitive but who applied anyway and none of them were accepted. All they did was throw their money away on application fees.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

First of it's not unrealistic, I'm not a fresh graduate. I know what I am getting into.

For your information, there are number of courses that puts waiver on past academics if the student can prove his capability through his work exp and scores on GMAT, GRE etc.

Thirdly, if the universities only acceptsed students with straight A's than it would not survive. I guess the minimum requirement is given for a reason. I have B+ In bachelors and and -A in PG Dip. 

Actually, could you tell us where you did you complete your Masters and PHD from and which University you worked? With the confidence that you have given your vast-expertise-opinions, I am sure you must have been on the admission committee of that University.

As I said you have to learn to stick to the "post" and not digress. No one asked you about admission. Why don't you start an admission counselling consultancy there, though you have to accept you won't do great.

"What you you and may not be able to do in your job is irrelevant when you are applying for masters." Did you seriously say that? Take my advice Mr., sometimes it's better to keep quiet than to speak and make a fool of yourself. 

Registered Education consultants have years of experience advising and sending students abroad, And they would always give the right advise to the students, otherwise they would go out of business. I have my friend who has just completed his PhDs in natural resource management from Manitoba and he was as much an average student as I was. All he did was talked with the faculty head directly, convinced them that he was capable and he was referred by the dept head to the admission committee, though he was an "average" student.

As for jobs, why do Canadians prefer hiring employees with work experience rather than graduates with just degrees? Is degree greater than the job, at the end of the day aren't we getting the degree to get a job? I guess it's the other way round for you.

I dont Know what you have done, PhDs or whatever, but you don't sound at all like you have. It just looks like you are trying to prove yourself right, and you have totally spoilt this thread and the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone, pleAse kindly post comment on the original post.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Ash, I wish I could answer your question, you have suffered enough already on this forum. Certainly there is growth in the sustainability field in Canada and probably most in BC. It is hard to say what the opportunities will be in 3-5 years after you apply to university here, get accepted, complete the program and look for work. You will be in the same boat as many others who have gone to university and struggle to find work in their area of interest. 

I can only suggest that you check current job opportunities and make the assumption that there will be similar opportunities or more in the future. The other issue for you will be to get a working visa after you have finished the program.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for your reply LuvC.
I guess i won't really know until I get there, it's good enough to know that Sustainability is growing in BC. As for work visa, international students automatically get work visa equal to the term of their program, and if the program is for two years or more they get work visa for three years.


----------

